# IRONSTOCK- Reanimated Tell City,IN June 27,28,29 2014



## NoahFentz

Ironman officially posted the dates of the Ironstock 5th year Reunion.

After 5 years of requests from many of the great friends we have met over the 10 years that we hosted this event, we are bringing back Ironstock for 2014. No, it will NOT be an annual get together as it was in the past, but a one time reunion for all of those that previously attended, and those who did not get the chance. We will regularly be updating this Facebook page with details in the future.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1451299768429393/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## bourno

I have booked already at the Holiday Inn.

If you have missed out going in the past, this is one of those great memories to have. So, if you thinking about going, I would get a room booked at the Holiday Inn or Ramada in Tell City, IN.


----------



## NoahFentz




----------



## NoahFentz

Ralph Mitchell posted to Ironstock Reanimated

Ironstock Reanimated Registration

The Iron Kingdom is proud to announce the five year reunion of Ironstock this June 27th, 28th, &29th 2014 at the Perry County Fair Grounds in picturesque Tell City, Indiana.

Come join us for three plus days of Haunting fun. Activities begin Friday night with a meet and greet. Saturday and Sunday allow for family fun. Come learn how to increase your Halloween fun with seminars and demonstrations of exciting techniques. Meet new friends and pick up some great bargains from top vendors. All seminars are included with general admission.

Registration for daytime Saturday and Sunday events:


EARLY BURIAL

Enjoy these reduced prices until midnight March 31, 2014

Adults aged 18 and up: $10.00 each for the weekend.

Teens aged 12-17: $5.00

Kids under 12 free**

** Parents are responsible for tipping the sitters on hand during Saturday and Sunday.

REGISTERING AFTER APRIL 1st 2014

Adults aged 18 and up: $20.00 each

Teens aged 12-17: $10.00 each

Kids under 12 free**

** Parents are responsible for tipping the sitters on hand during Saturday and Sunday.

At The Door prices are identical to those registering after April 1st.

Payments can be made through money order, PayPal or personal check.


----------



## bourno

Payment details from the FaceBook page:

The email for PayPal is: [email protected] and the snail mail addy is: Ralph Mitchell P.O. Box 185 Troy, IN. 47588


----------



## bourno

Podcast featuring "The Irons" on the fifth year reunion for IronStock

http://www.podcastgarden.com/episod...ds=10152292270353535&fb_action_types=og.likes


----------



## The Watcher

So which hotel are we staying at. We were in the Holiday Inn last time I think. What is the one where the party was. I think it was the Ramada.


----------



## The Watcher

3 or more day at the Ramada is 20% off now. Has to be done at the hotel it's self. Even though the Ramada website has it on the page. Comes out 79 and some change.


----------



## bourno

Getting down to the last couple days for the discounted Pre-registration.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1451299768429393/

The Ramada used to be the "get together" area, but the last events had that moved to the Fairgrounds on Friday night instead.


----------



## The Watcher

Yeah there were a few room gatherings at the Holiday Inn last time. The Sunday night a lot of folks got together over at the Ramada. If the weather will be as nice as it was last year the Pool area at the Ramada was nice. But most of our time was at the Fairground. It will be good to see everyone again.


----------



## bourno

2 months away people !!!!

From what I hear, sounds like the Holiday Inn and Ramada may be fully booked.


----------



## slightlymad

I have an open seat in the truck if someone in the philly area is looking for a ride and willing to split fuel costs. The plan is to leave early friday morning to arrive dinner time friday night and leave early monday morning and arrive home the same way. if your interested message me.


----------



## NoahFentz

Welcome to the 5 year reunion of Ironstock. 
The purpose of this site is to inform you of upcoming events and

The Festivities start Friday evening June 27th at 5 P.M.!

Activities:

Meet and Greet

Friday 5 pm

The Meet & Greet will be at the Perry County Fairgrounds hosted by our own wonderful MidEvil Mellanie!! 
Want to help? Email: Ghastly Goldsmiths [email protected]

Ironstock Zombie Crawl

Friday evening 7 pm till ?

The Zombie Crawl will take place in downtown Tell City. We have several pubs and our new brewery participating. All of the locations are withing a three block area and very easy to access. Some are family friendly to allow our up and coming zombies to join in. Costumes are encouraged for all that participate. Maps of locations will be given out at the beginning of the crawl.

Vendors Alley

Ongoing through the event

Although Ironstock is NOT a trade show, as in years past we have a line up of unique vendors that will be showing and offering up their wonderful haunted wares for our visitors. This is your chance to see and snap up some of the great props you may have only seen or heard about on the internet. Many of these vendors will be running 'show only' sales and discounts, so make sure to bring a few extra bucks so you don't kick yourselves all the way home. Vendors are selected by invitation only. If your haunt related company is interested in displaying at Ironstock, please contact me for complete details at

[email protected]

Annual Pine Box Derby

What?? Pine box, you say? That's right, this year we will again be having coffin races at Ironstock. Once here, our attendees will be encouraged to choose teammates to race to victory on our creepy cemetery obstacle course. A wheeled toe pincher coffin will be furnished to each team. The teams will be required to have one living corpse "passenger" and four pall bearers. Paramedics will be standing by.

Prizes will be awarded for First place, Second place and Best Costumed team.

You must be 16 years old to participate.

TEAMS 2008 
To sign up your team, contact:

[email protected]

Prop Swap

Ongoing through the event

Haunters are invited to bring along their retired props to sell or trade with other haunters. This is a great way to get fresh meat for your haunt and know that your once treasured works will find a good home.

You reap what you sow! Trade with other haunters as you share the bounty of the garden.
Iris? Lily? Rose? Who knows what will sprout at the Plant Swap

Door Prize Bonazarama

Ongoing through the event

Each year we have been blessed by a fantastic collection of door prizes donated by many of our generous friends in the haunt business and individuals to pass out to many of our visitors. We are very appreciative to all of the wonderful folks who contribute to this each year to help make Ironstock the mega-gathering it has evolved into. You must be present to claim your prize. We cannot ship.

Rapid Remains

Saturday 9 A.M. sharp!

This fast paced, fun filled game was originally dreamed up several years ago by the lovely Lady Iron as an ice breaker for all our new guests. It has become a standard opener for the festivities on Saturday. Our visitors are divided into teams and given a variety of materials, basic tools and a time limit to come up with their own unique scary prop. Sound like fun? Trust me, it is!

THE WEASEL BALL

Saturday 9 pm

I find myself at a loss of words to describe this ritual that became so popular over the past years of Ironstock. The history of this annual masquerade ball is so well known, that it's hard for me to sit here and convey to you, the reader, how much fun the Weasel Ball is. But I will try. Imagine stepping into a high end night club and becoming completely enveloped in a light and sound show like you have never seen before. Now take a deep breath and look around. To your surprise and amazement, you are surrounded by vampires, ghouls and goblins of all sorts. No, it's not the Twilight Zone...you have entered the Weasel Ball. Sound like fun? Honestly, you can't imagine until you have experienced it for yourself.

NOTICE:
The Weasel Ball is a Halloween costume ball for the adults only.

Hearse Rally

We invite any and all who have one of these wonderful rides to bring them along to show. Last year we had a small turnout of hearses and we would like to double that, at least.

If the Arab oil prices don't permit you to bring your beauty in person, please bring along a collection of pictures to show. I promise, you will find no better audience to show them to anywhere.


----------



## NoahFentz

Website is up!!

http://ironstockreanimated.com/


----------



## NoahFentz

Demos:
I'm still waiting to hear on a couple more demos for this year, but here is the list as it stands. These are NOT in order of presentation. We will have an up to date schedule of events posted soon.

Crank it up this season by making almost anything mysteriously float on thin air, or add some creepy movement in the bushes, or even have it peek around the next corner of your haunted scene. Rucker Posey will lead us through setting up, from one to multiple, different ways by use of a simple crank mechanism. Most of us are very familiar with the age old crank ghost, but Rucker expands that workhorse idea to spread an uneasy dread and fear throughout your haunt. You will find this a very moving demo.

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight? Well now you can, any time you want. Lee Meador brings his expert scene lighting techniques to share with us. We will learn his secrets on how to make our guests see only what we want them to see, and presenting them in the eerie fashion that will take your haunt display to an entirely new level. Lee will also be sharing with us a tutorial on making his renown 'Full Moon' effect. You don't want to miss this most enlightening demonstration.

Maniacal Muppetteering with Mark Sousa will take you through step by step detailed instruction of making your own foam based puppet character. These guys can be used as a unique costume accessory, a static figure in your display, or even worked into a great animatatronic. Whether you lean toward the more friendly looking ghoul, or the dark evil demon, Mark will show us that practically any idea that you can imagine, really can be brought to life.

Don't be a stick in the mud. We thought it was about time to revisit a great standard Halloween building medium from the past. Doug Oller will take us along to explore his time tested method of Monster Mudding and add some new twists that will make us all want to get muddy again. A material so versatile that you can create amazing props such as ornately detailed statues, castle facades, or even a decrepit stone wishing well that no one wants to get near.

Rage Against the Machine. Are you fed up with how that great animated mechanism idea you had is now reduced to a pile of worthless parts and pieces? Do you want to keep your pop up from popping off? Master crafter and C.E.O. of Gore Galore, Kevin Alvey has your answer. Kevin will explain the correct ways of engineering and building a prop mechanism that will guarantee a much more successful and smoother operation, and last for season after season.

If looks could kill then I want to see thatm And so will you! Deanna Morton, the make-up vamp, will show you how to get those killer looks with her over the top Halloween make-up demonstration. No matter who or what your character is, dead or alive, nothing makes it stand out like a perfect face. And likewise, nothing hurts that look more than a shoddy face painting. Deanna will show us all the tricks of the trade that will give your appearance that unforgettable haunting look.

Whoa...hold your corpses. Is your Halloween display dead? Are those bland skeletons you've had for years just not giving the scares they once did? Well here's your chance to give them an up to date, recently departed look. Brian and Diana Parrott will share with us their artistry and show us how to bring our dead back to life...er...okay, maybe not life. Let's say juicy...yeah, that's closer. They will give us all the anti-embalming information we need to corpse out anything from the anatomical Bucky, to the cheap plastic skeletons to walking dead quality.

Do people say you're out of control? Not a problem. Now you can gain absolute control with the help of Vern Graner, the biggest control freak I know. And I say that in a good way. Vern will bring his expertise in micro-controllers and present them in a way that any Halloweener can use for their action displays. He will show us how to remotely activate props from large or small. Just think, now you'll be able to sit back and relax...or chase that group of brave teenage boys down the street, with the comfort of knowing that everything is under complete control.

Music is what feelings sound like. That's people say...and you know it's the truth. Ask yourself how many times you've been watching a scary movie in the dark and didn't have those hairs on the back of your neck stand up when the music leads up to the crucial time in the film. Not many I'm sure. And that same idea can easily be adapted to our own haunt to instill fear and dread. Virgil Franklin is just the person that can show us how to best use sounds and music to set the mood for an absolutely frightful experience for our guests.

Get the Low Down on Low Tech with Lady Iron. Taking another page from the past, let's revisit the basics of haunting. Melissa will share her years of haunt experience and fill us in on proven scare methods that consistantly work. with little to no cost or effort. These ideas will show just how to get a big bang from the simplest items at hand. Dont let all the fancy controllers and mechanisms scare you away from decorating. Dont sweat the big stuff! This demo will refocus haunters with the basic premise of "less is more." Guaranteed scares without the need of modern technology.


----------



## The Watcher

Any Info on vendors? Need to spend some money!


----------



## bourno

Hope to see many of you at IronStock this weekend !!!


----------



## Slanks

If you are coming from the West, be sure to stop at the Hill Top Inn about 1 hour West and enjoy their specialty, "Brain" Sandwiches - made out of real Brains!


----------

